# NWI Morel Friends



## inmorelhunter (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi all, tenderfoot forager here! Just moved back home to porter county after living in ks for quite sometime. Picked up morel foraging when I was there and was able to enjoy one good season. With the trees starting to bud so is the itch to find more morels! Looking to find some friends to forage with in my area.


----------

